# Can't upload I phone pictures



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry if I should know better but when I try to upload images of my tt taken on my iPhone, a red warning appears telling me the file is too big and limited to to size . Obviously doing something wrong but don't know what. Any help please . Thanks . Pete


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

You may need to reduce their size/quality as an attachment, or you may want to post them on photobucket etc and link them in.
KN Community Support


----------

